# BANGKOK METROPOLIS



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## Luis_RiodeJaneiro (Jan 21, 2006)

the first pic could be from a space station! gorgeous !


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## TheTramp (Dec 2, 2004)

great shots


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## juan_en_el_valle (May 10, 2005)

Cool!~


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## kiku99 (Sep 17, 2002)

Go Bangkok!  those are some nice pics man. Great job!


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## Comandos (Dec 8, 2005)

I just know one thing, I want to go to Bangkok !!!!!  I am falling in love to it!!
Thanks for pics...


----------



## Arewethereyet? (Aug 27, 2005)

really inspiring Kendo..Nice pics


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen (Sep 11, 2002)

good topic! Bankok is futuristic, I love it! They should built a transrapid trainsystem to improve mobility...


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

Y LOVE YOU BKK & LUMPINI PARK


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

Bangkok is really amazing.. I went there 3 years ago and it been a blast. It's truly is amazing  By the way, when I went to Bangkok, I saw many elephants walking through the sidewalk.. I hope you can post a pic of it  that is one of the many things that is amazing about thailand: the elephants


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

Siopao said:


> Bangkok is really amazing.. I went there 3 years ago and it been a blast. It's truly is amazing  By the way, when I went to Bangkok, I saw many elephants walking through the sidewalk.. I hope you can post a pic of it  that is one of the many things that is amazing about thailand: the elephants


yeah yes, I have only one picture,btw today isn't many elephants walking in bangkok .


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

this is still problem in bangkok .


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## Arewethereyet? (Aug 27, 2005)

that's real Metropolis..Thumbs up!Kendo


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

Beautiful city!


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

Sensational pics Kendo!!! kay:


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## Jo (Jul 6, 2003)




----------



## cHemon (Mar 23, 2004)

:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

wow good job JO!!


----------



## satit28 (Mar 9, 2005)

teddybear said:


> Usually the water of the river is murky/muddy


this is bcos of geographical location of Bangkok.........
it's the lower part of the coast and it's where all the water from up north runs to............
and also becos of the kind of soil and sand on the surface of BKK..................
so that's why the water and river in BKK is muddy..........
we cant really change that.............  .............


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

and pollution 
But-~!
Bangkok's river has always been like that... since like recorded history


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## kiku99 (Sep 17, 2002)

great pics both Kendo and Jo if only more buildings are lit up, then the skyline will be more beautiful  well, this time of energy crisis and soar in electricity charge man. totally understandable. 

btw, first time seeing the pedestrian bridge across Banga-Trad road to Central City Bangna, wow, looks pretty neat man. kay:


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## dynasty816 (Mar 10, 2006)

These 2 pics were taken from Vertigo bar/restaurant on the roof of Banyan Tree hotel. We noticed the dark clouds forming in the distance, and soon, everyone was pointing towards that direction. 

Within a few minutes the rain clouds from right to left, then changed direction and came towards us. Needldess to say, dinner was abruptly cut short.


----------



## BKKinTO (May 5, 2003)

Do you have the other side pics from there?


----------



## dynasty816 (Mar 10, 2006)

BKKinTO said:


> Do you have the other side pics from there?


View of Bangkok city from Vertigo bar


Vertigo restaurant


Opposite side


----------



## cHemon (Mar 23, 2004)

That's so fantantic.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jai_gandhi (Dec 18, 2005)

WOW


----------



## Facial (Jun 21, 2004)

great pics.


----------



## kiku99 (Sep 17, 2002)

what a view from upthere.  nice, i think i will have to to and try the food upthere once


----------



## satit28 (Mar 9, 2005)

the food might not be as nice as the view ..........  ............


----------



## dynasty816 (Mar 10, 2006)

kiku99 said:


> what a view from upthere.  nice, i think i will have to to and try the food upthere once


For dinner, reservation is advisable. No short pants or mini-skirts...and definately no sandals. 

Also, check weather forecast before going there for dinner/drinks. A light coat is recomended because it can get very windy up there.


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## BKKinTO (May 5, 2003)

Nice angle. thanks Kendo.


----------



## satit28 (Mar 9, 2005)

Dusit never disappoints me.................


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

original posted by Chad (thaiforum)


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

mmm....
I still find it weird how Bangkok is built right on the river


----------



## BKKinTO (May 5, 2003)

Metropolis indeed.


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

Awesome pix!


----------



## pedang (Dec 3, 2005)

massive skyline


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.pantip.com/cafe/gallery/topic/G4229372/G4229372.html


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## BKKinTO (May 5, 2003)

I never get bored with The grand palace pics


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## dariush4444 (Apr 22, 2006)

Bangkok is great. I was on vacation in Thailand and Malaysia from Nov 05 - Jan 06. The shopping malls are amazing!


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

from thaiforum



Chad said:


> from Flickr.


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.taklong.com/webboard/show.php?Category=photo&No=77704


----------



## kiku99 (Sep 17, 2002)

all of the pics are great man. esp. this one imo. it would be better though if there's a BTS train runing on those tracks


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://shutter-cafe.com/


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.taklong.com/webboard/show.php?Category=photo&No=77767


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.pantip.com/cafe/gallery/topic/G4314282/G4314282.html


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.pantip.com/cafe/gallery/...2/G4314282.html


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## Jo (Jul 6, 2003)




----------



## BKKinTO (May 5, 2003)

nice pics you guys


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

Chad said:


> *April 20, 2006 :*
> 
> From Flickr


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

Chad said:


> *April 25, 2006 :*


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

www.manager.co.th


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

Oriental Hotel 
http://www.pbase.com/thomasyu/bangkok2006


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.pbase.com/thomasyu/bangkok2006


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.pbase.com/tum_t/bangkok


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

cHemon said:


> Set 3: View from Conrad Hotel. Taken on 1 May 2006


----------



## George W. Bush (Mar 18, 2005)

KENDO said:


>


An unusual sight in Bangkok ... Where is it?


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

Assumption University(Bang Na Campus)
http://www.au.ac.th/bangna/bangna.html


----------



## George W. Bush (Mar 18, 2005)

^^
Ah ok, thanks ... a funny mix of neoclassicism, neogothic and "wat-like" elements


----------



## mtt16 (Apr 10, 2006)

wow...this thread has a lot of beautiful pics of BKK, thanks guysss.


----------



## ArchMadness (Feb 29, 2004)

I really like the photos from that roof top restaurant. THat would be fun to eat up there.


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Awesome photos of one of my favourite cities on this planet. I've spent a lot of time in Bangkok.


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

Jo said:


> La Roue de Paris :cheers:


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

SIAM CENTER



Arewethereyet? said:


>


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.taklong.com/pictpost/s-pi.php?No=76283


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.pantip.com/cafe/gallery/topic/G4365917/G4365917.html


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## kiku99 (Sep 17, 2002)

really love this pic  

That concert is at the IMPACT huh. 



> Awesome photos of one of my favourite cities on this planet. I've spent a lot of time in Bangkok.


I am glad you like it


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

^^^That one is totally awesome.


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## earth intruder (Apr 4, 2006)

wow, great city. greets from Poland


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

Pier *59*


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.taklong.com/lomo/s-lo.php?No=76136


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.taklong.com/pictpost/s-pi.php?No=76606


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

Chad said:


> *May 16, 2006 :*


----------



## BKKinTO (May 5, 2003)

like the wheel shots ! awesome


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

Pier 59 is so awesome and Sukhumvit aerial is so stunning.


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.pantip.com/cafe/gallery/topic/G4382700/G4382700.html


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

*True* Lifestyle Office





















http://www.positioningmag.com/Magazine/


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.ukexpert.co.uk/photopost/showgallery.php?cat=690


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

KENDO said:


>


I really like this one. It looks like those escalators are never ending. :cheers:


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

WWW.AT-BANGKOK.COM


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.taklong.com/landscape/s-la.php?No=77913


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

Q-House Lumpini   



Jo said:


>





Chad said:


>


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

www.2bangkok.com


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.taklong.com/landscape/s-la.php?No=78514


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

JC said:


> Pic from OTP website


----------



## Danger! 50000 volts (Jul 14, 2005)

WOW! Nice pics of the megabridge build, these are the first pics Ive seen of completed structure. Nice pinnacles on the bridge pylons.


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.pantip.com/cafe/gallery/topic/G4441408/G4441408.html


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.taklong.com/pictpost/s-pi.php?No=78702


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.pantip.com/cafe/gallery/topic/G4444188/G4444188.html


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.pantip.com/cafe/gallery/topic/G4444410/G4444410.html


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.pantip.com/cafe/gallery/topic/G4444480/G4444480.html


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.taklong.com/landscape/s-la.php?No=78718


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.taklong.com/landscape/s-la.php?No=78732


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.taklong.com/pictpost/s-pi.php?No=78722


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.taklong.com/pictpost/s-pi.php?No=78722


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.dailynews.co.th/


----------



## BKKinTO (May 5, 2003)

Very nice pics. thanks



LOVE LIVE THE KING !!


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.pantip.com/cafe/gallery/topic/G4445973/G4445973.html


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.pantip.com/cafe/gallery/...3/G4445973.html


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.taklong.com/pictpost/s-pi.php?No=78798


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.taklong.com/landscape/s-la.php?No=78828


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.taklong.com/pictpost/s-pi.php?No=78845


----------



## Rainier Meadows (Sep 12, 2002)

Kendo if it wasn't for how old this thread is I would think you are trying to boost your post count with posting one pic at a time a lot. 

Please refrain from doing that. Post your pics in bunches or this thread will be removed. :sly:


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

OK, I will comply with the rules.


----------



## kiku99 (Sep 17, 2002)

those are awesome pics Kendokay: fireworks were everywhere...the Benjakitti Park looks so great....
well, i think for a special event like this...with many nice pics, you should create a new thread though to attract viewers


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.taklong.com/landscape/s-la.php?No=78860


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.pantip.com/cafe/gallery/topic/G4448539/G4448539.html


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.pantip.com/cafe/gallery/topic/G4448539/G4448539.html


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.taklong.com/pictpost/s-pi.php?No=78918


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.pantip.com/cafe/gallery/topic/G4449309/G4449309.html


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

very impressive indeed. Bangkok is so fantastic.


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.pantip.com/cafe/gallery/topic/G4450809/G4450809.html


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.pantip.com/cafe/gallery/topic/G4451962/G4451962.html


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.postgang.com/prekapook/show.php?subject_id=36387&cate=general


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.taklong.com/landscape/s-la.php?No=79257


----------



## BKKinTO (May 5, 2003)

like the last shot .thanks


----------



## TopperCity (Apr 30, 2006)

Those pics are spectacular. Keep up your good work Kendo!


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.taklong.com/landscape/s-la.php?No=79457


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.taklong.com/landscape/s-la.php?No=79457


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.taklong.com/landscape/s-la.php?No=79457


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.taklong.com/landscape/s-la.php?No=79554


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.pantip.com/cafe/gallery/topic/G4454522/G4454522.html


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

DD2020 said:


> I take these from cHemon's links..
> Incredible view.. :runaway:


----------



## George W. Bush (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi ... Good pics, but frankly just a bit repetitive. I understand that the central places are the ones with the nice and shiny skyscrapers. But why not show a bit of the rest of the city (the remaining 90%) ... I've never been on the Thonburi side, for instance, so would like to see something of this part (not just the river side). Or is there nothing of interest outside those standard areas always depicted in SSC?


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

pics of Dreamland plz  lol


----------



## classhopper (Oct 25, 2004)

awesome!


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://13maysa.multiply.com/photos/album/13


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

very superb indeed, thanks


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.taklong.com/pictpost/s-pi.php?No=81009


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.taklong.com/pictpost/s-pi.php?No=82432


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

July 16, 2006 

Photo: Jerry
http://www.2bangkok.com

all photos here (recommend)

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/jerryfin/album?.dir=/1db8scd


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Great Pictures! Bangkok is a huge city.


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

July 18, 2006

Photo: Jerry
http://www.2bangkok.com


----------



## kiku99 (Sep 17, 2002)

what a great collection of Bangkok kay: :eek2)


----------



## TopperCity (Apr 30, 2006)

I like that yellow Cable-Stayed Bridge.


----------



## ThaiSiamese (Dec 26, 2005)

What a beautiful city~


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

The riverside is awesome and impressive!!!! Go BKK!!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Damn bangkok metro is so :runaway:


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

KENDO said:


> http://www.taklong.com/landscape/s-la.php?No=79257



OMG!!!!! Bangkok is so fabulous!!!! :runaway:


----------



## BKKinTO (May 5, 2003)

Here are some from Thai forum .. thanks Ten














































That's all for now


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Very modern a traffinc jam on the first page!


----------



## Jo (Jul 6, 2003)




----------



## pon (Jun 16, 2004)

Asoke.









Ratchadamri.


----------



## pon (Jun 16, 2004)

Riverside scene.


----------



## pon (Jun 16, 2004)

Recently taken in the morning. Chaophraya river.


----------



## Jo (Jul 6, 2003)




----------



## ThaiSiamese (Dec 26, 2005)

BRAVO!!! :applause: :applause: :applause:


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Looks really nice. The city is getting really more beautiful!


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## MaLaYSia aNd KoREa!! (Nov 24, 2006)

:cheers: wow,,colourfeul Bangkok!!awesome pics


----------



## talassa (Nov 7, 2006)

KENDO said:


> http://www.taklong.com/pictpost/s-pi.php?No=82432


All very nice pictures,,,but street life in Bangkok is getting worse.... Sukhumvit sidewalks are in dire need of quick tiling before new year''s.

Asoke Road is a mess at lunch time... people must walk on the road cuz no room on the sidewalks due to vendors...

No progress made on having some decent (not necesarily Orchard Road type) sidewalks for peole tp walk safely on.

This will eventually impact the pace at which foreigners and locals keep buying condos in Sukhumvit area...some developers are now launching new projects in slum areas...SOi 22-


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Well.. the street life is not getting worse, things around it are just getting better.
But then again.. it is true that the streets are in poor condition and such


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.taklong.com/landscape/s-la.php?No=100923


----------



## wynngd (Dec 11, 2006)

Great Place. I will go here one of these days. I love the skyline and the Cultural display of Bangkok. The best thing in the Asian Cities is that the building designs are all based in Culture. Like Petronas and Taipei 101.


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.taklong.com/landscape/s-la.php?No=101145


----------



## coolink (Apr 20, 2005)

you know all those "gold leaf" people buy to rub it on budha....is it exspesive in ThaiLand? 
if thousands of people did that, imagine how much gold you can scrape off eh?
Bangkok skyline is nice, very refreshing, but I love the temple architectures. how did they built such tall towers without modern construction crane?


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

Arewethereyet? said:


> ถึงยังไม่โดดเด่นแต่ ไทยไม่ใช่เมืองคริสต์ทำได้ขนาดนี้ก็เถิดเทิงมากมาก
> 
> ไปแอบหยิบรูปน้องน้องที่เว็บ Hflight.net มาให้ดูนะ ถ่ายรูปกันแบบฝีมือใช่ย่อยเลย
> 
> ...


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

Arewethereyet? said:


> Part II
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## kiku99 (Sep 17, 2002)

awesome pics:cheers:


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

Chad said:


>


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

Ten said:


> some more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.pantip.com/cafe/gallery/topic/G4935680/G4935680.html


----------



## skyscraperboy (Nov 1, 2006)

nice bangkok!!


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.taklong.com/pictpost/s-pi.php?No=101993


----------



## Ivanhoe30 (Aug 28, 2006)

Bangkok looks like a very clean city i have seen, cool pics though it is the one place where i like to visit the most.


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

The *G*lorious Phenomenon


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.pantip.com/cafe/gallery/topic/G4975369/G4975369.html


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

Ten said:


> LED display at ZEN


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

Ten said:


>


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

is it LED?

-edit-

oh i just noticed the discription


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.taklong.com/pictpost/s-pi.php?No=102596


----------



## 74photography (Aug 13, 2006)

THESE PICTURES WERE NICE THE FIRST 100 TIMES THE WERE POSTED.
WHY DO I SEE THEM OVER AND OVER? THEY ARE NICE, BUT CMON ALREADY


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.taklong.com/life/s-li.php?No=97189


----------



## Pas (May 12, 2003)

KENDO said:


>


thanks Kendo.. I especially like this shot of the skytrain


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.taklong.com/pictpost/s-pi.php?No=102681


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.taklong.com/pictpost/s-pi.php?No=102681


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.taklong.com/pictpost/s-pi.php?No=102783


----------



## Chilled (Dec 12, 2006)

KENDO said:


> The *G*lorious Phenomenon


:applause: :applause: :applause: I like.


----------



## Termsap (Jan 12, 2007)

Bangkok is really good. very very beautiful


----------



## Termsap (Jan 12, 2007)

wow! fantastic


----------



## Termsap (Jan 12, 2007)

love bangkok


----------



## bedista (Aug 12, 2006)

bangkok lied to me


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## BKKinTO (May 5, 2003)

From Tornado










From Atom


----------



## BKKinTO (May 5, 2003)

one more 










Thanks Chemon


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

Asoke Sukhumvit


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Great shots!!!!!


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Mmmm the King Power complex.


----------



## sUyAnG (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow, very nice city and good shots! 

i like them


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

JJ weekend market























































http://www.taklong.com/pictpost/s-pi.php?No=16482


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.taklong.com/landscape/s-la.php?No=15997


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

Boy|Day at MBK





































http://www.taklong.com/pictpost/s-pi.php?No=16522


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.taklong.com/landscape/s-la.php?No=16603


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

cHemon said:


> Flickr


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.taklong.com/supermodel/s-su.php?No=15443


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.taklong.com/life/s-li.php?No=16607


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

74photography said:


> THESE PICTURES WERE NICE THE FIRST 100 TIMES THE WERE POSTED.
> WHY DO I SEE THEM OVER AND OVER? THEY ARE NICE, BUT CMON ALREADY


*NOTE TO MODS*: Who is this idiot? He posted the same crap in my picture thread of completely new photos that I have taken myself. He should stay out of the picture threads if he is only going to harass the posters. :bash:


----------



## BKKinTO (May 5, 2003)

King Power looks very nice and glassy.. Good atmosphere to shop.


----------



## zachus22 (Dec 4, 2006)

Bangkok is more cosmopolitan than I realized.


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.taklong.com/landscape/s-la.php?No=17160


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.taklong.com/landscape/s-la.php?No=17160


----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)

great looking city!


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

cHemon said:


> *May 1, 2007*


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

THE ROYAL ORCHID PARADISE
SiamParagon


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## TopperCity (Apr 30, 2006)

What a vibrant city!

Thanks for sharing such great pics.


----------



## kiku99 (Sep 17, 2002)

i like those orchids


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

Bank of Thailand Museum 
" Bangkhunprom Palace"






















































































































http://www.taklong.com/pictpost/s-pi.php?No=19130

http://www.bot.or.th/BotHomepage/BankAtWork/AboutBOT/museum/html/e-m-museum.htm


----------



## kiku99 (Sep 17, 2002)

i like that drawing of the Bangkhunprom palacekay:


----------



## BKKinTO (May 5, 2003)

Wow !! The palace looks very nice


----------



## cHemon (Mar 23, 2004)

This panorama covers more than 90% of Bangkok Skyline.



thailinks said:


> New *Big* Panorama from Sky Baiyoke II 5,7 Mb 13000 x 1265 Pixels


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

Sway mai!


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

^^ that can be translated into 
"Beautiful?"
"Beautiful Not" 
"Beautiful Wood"
"Beautiful Burn"
"Beautiful Silk"
"Unlucky?"
"Unlucky Not"
"Unlucky Wood"
"Unlucky Burn"
"Unlucky Silk"

I think you mean "Sway Mag"


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

going to be there in two weeks - looks promising!


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

keeps getting better and better!


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

Aquamadoor said:


> ^^ that can be translated into
> "Beautiful?"
> "Beautiful Not"
> "Beautiful Wood"
> ...


Good thinkin'!


----------



## niceman (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow, that panorama is incredable! Nice city.


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

Deanb said:


> going to be there in two weeks - looks promising!


So how was it?


----------



## BKKinTO (May 5, 2003)

wow.. great pano pic ever


----------



## pon (Jun 16, 2004)

From Pantip.com
http://www.pantip.com/cafe/gallery/topic/G6105340/G6105340.html


----------



## pon (Jun 16, 2004)

From Pantip.com
http://www.pantip.com/cafe/gallery/topic/G6105042/G6105042.html


----------



## Terra (Jan 29, 2008)

beautiful & dynamic city.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Deanb said:


> going to be there in two weeks - looks promising!


So how was it?


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

I like the nightshots, great

regards


----------



## blkarr0ws (Dec 13, 2007)

bangkok is colorful ^^


----------



## niceman (Sep 3, 2007)

I am impressed


----------



## pon (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*by lorcaraib*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Bangkok World 1# Travel+Leisure City (2008)!!! 

Top 10 Cities Overall Globally

Rank Name Score 
1 Bangkok .....87.61 
2 Buenos Aires 87.24 
3 Cape Town 86.59 
4 Sydney 86.49 
5 Florence 86.24 
6 Cuzco, Peru 86.15 
7 Rome 85.12 
8 New York 85.03 
9 Istanbul 84.61 
10 San Francisco 84.42 


http://www.travelandleisure.com/worldsbest/2008/results.cfm?cat=cities

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=659466


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Bangkok's Skyline with MegaBridge


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

by *ky0dai *


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

napoleon said:


> Bangkok's Skyline with MegaBridge


WoW! Megabridge indeed


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

Central World









































































KingPower Complex










Baiyoke&friends


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome night pics ^^


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

by Mahanakorn Sky


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

by dracisk 

















.


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

MAJOR AVENUE*MAJOR CINEPLEX
Ratchayothin


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

the Emporium"Lost world"


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice design  ^^


----------



## Epidemic (Jul 9, 2008)

Great cultural city.


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*by Namwarn*


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

by rsepulveda 




























by leefcliviger


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice skylines


----------



## Epidemic (Jul 9, 2008)

We need new supertall projects.
:cheers:


----------



## niroohawaii (Aug 16, 2008)

Is Sukhumvit Bangkok's other name? 

Konichiwa to all Thai forumers. Bangkok great city, great food, impressive performance in many fields.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

^^ Sukhumvit is a district in Bangkok


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

by L.Saradee


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

Jamjuree Square


----------



## DzD1358 (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks like worldclass city. I'd like to see some more street level pics also.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

This Mall ^^ is huge!! Is it a Mall right (chamchuri square)?


----------



## xiaozhe_hit (Sep 18, 2008)

Wonderful:cheers:


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

so many great pics ! 
thanx for sharing.


----------



## blkmage (Jun 1, 2008)

by Everything Everywhere


by RANorby1






by Sandy and Beck


by xentria


by shimi-koh


by lightsandshow


----------



## MiL9 (May 6, 2008)

LOVE these shots! Can't wait until they instore the big longg screens on the Zen building. Thnks KEndo




KENDO said:


>


----------



## S.aureus (Jul 12, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> This Mall ^^ is huge!! Is it a Mall right (chamchuri square)?


Chamchuri Square consists of 3 buildings(Mall, Office for rent, Luxury apartment). This project is owned and managed by Chulalongkorn University. 
The office and the apartment are connected together with the middle building.

The middle one is a mall which is builded to be an edutainment complex and the highest one in the picture(blue building) is an office for rent. ^^ 

I think it's a good project for Chulalongkorn university ' Students because u can go and find something to eat after your class. And surely, there are many pretty girls in here!(but with her boyfriends T_T) hahaha


----------



## ~ Olympic ~ (Oct 4, 2008)

S.aureus said:


> Chamchuri Square consists of 3 buildings(Mall, Office for rent, Luxury apartment). This project is owned and managed by Chulalongkorn University.
> The office and the apartment are connected together with the middle building.
> 
> The middle one is a mall which is builded to be an edutainment complex and the highest one in the picture(blue building) is an office for rent. ^^
> ...


I think so. :bash:


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

The Metropolis

by lorcaraib


----------



## kweenie (Feb 26, 2008)

I visited Bangkok this summer,
and i have to say: It is the coolest city i've ever been to!
Realy, you find everything in the city..
hypermodern shoppingmalls, very cheap stuff in chinatown, a lot of skyscrapers,...
I WANT TO GO BACK!!


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Metropolis is nice


----------



## cheychai (Sep 2, 2005)

Riverside zone of BKK is also nice view. Take a chance and come to see.


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

SIAM PARAGON




























SIAM DISCOVERY





































SIAM CENTER



















SIAM





































































































VIEW FROM SIAM TOWER











CENTRAL WORLD


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

KENDO said:


>


Purple taxis? :nuts:


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

They look more pink than purple to me haha


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## pktown (Oct 18, 2006)

Photo by [B]http://flickr.com/photos/asiacamera[/B]/

*-- South View --*









*-- North View --*









*-- River View --*









*-- Lumpini Park View --*

















------------------------------------------------------------
Photo by [B]http://www.jetphotos.net/[/B]

*-- Airport View --*


----------



## Epidemic (Jul 9, 2008)

metropolis indeed.


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

ZEN WORLD


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bangkok skyline is really awesome :cheers:
Those towers (last pics) each one of them has 50 fllors at least...?


----------



## TigarZg1 (Dec 5, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> *Bangkok skyline is really awesome *:cheers:


Absolutely...:yes:


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

really like the lively atmosphere at Ratchaprasong... it feels so urban... especially with the BTS running across it...


----------



## Jarvijarv (Oct 29, 2007)

*ALWAYS THE OPTIMIST*

Sorry to bring this up in a skyscraper forum...but i can't believe the demonstrations which temporarily closed Bangkok's gleaming new airport could of even happened?? hno: Bangkok is one of the most forward looking cities i have ever seen, just by looking at all these photos!!! If the government was so corrupt, then how come Bangkok looks so prosperous, clean, productive, and 'First World'? Developing countries around the world would die to have their capital cities look like this!!! 
but then again the demonstrators could be complaining about something such as school tuitions, or the folks in the countryside....govt's can win all of us over, but no matter what Thailand's previous governments might have done...they sure made Bangkok one of the world's shining gems!!!kay:


----------



## niceman (Sep 3, 2007)

Beautiful city. Seems that it is getting bigger and bigger in a high speed rate.


----------



## prince1150 (Feb 8, 2009)

is it TOP 20 my list 

in south east asia [Asien]

1. Singapore in Singapore (The Metro) So Perfex 
2. Manila Metro in Phillipines 
3. Kulalunper city in Malaysia (The Metro)
4. Bangkok Metro in Thailand 
5. Jakata Metro in indoneysia 
6. Hojimine city in Vietnam (The Metro)
7. Penang city in Malaysia
8. Hanoi Metro in Vietnam
9. Sarabaya city in indoneysia 
10. Jahor bahru city in Malaysia
11. Bandung city in indoneysia 
12. Danang city in Vietnam 
13. Medan city in indoneysia 
14. Sebu city in Phillipines ana Pattaya city in Thailand 
15. Kota kinabaru city in Malaysia (ana Subang jaya,)
16. Malaka city in Malaysia 
17. Hatyai city in Thailand ana Puket ,Chaing mai 
18. Kuching city in Malaysia 
19. Kota bahru city in Malaysia ana Puttra jaya 
20. Davoc city in Phillipines (ana Shah alam in Malaysia )


----------



## Ten (Aug 10, 2004)

skylinewise


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics :cheers:


Ten said:


>


Also nice statue


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

by GAry.Photography 









^^ Just breathtaking...:drool:

Luv this city!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

WOW!! Great pic Parisian Girl :cheers: thanks for sharing it kay:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> WOW!! Great pic Parisian Girl :cheers: thanks for sharing it kay:


U very welcome, Christos :cheers: 

But I just reposted it from the previous page! :lol: 

I just happen to think it's simply an incredible photo of an incredible city.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Unbelievable pics.


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

yeh กรุงเทพฯ


----------



## TAMAGoTTCHi (Jun 26, 2008)

2 pics of Bangkok

From Maneeya Tower



















*** I'm beginner. I don't have a photograph skill ***


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photos ^^ rreally


----------



## TAMAGoTTCHi (Jun 26, 2008)

^^ 
Thank you very much 
^_^ ^_^


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

ongai said:


> teletubby land in central bangkok :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ That its a park? Looking very nice btw


----------



## C21Team (Oct 25, 2008)

it's Cool


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

by Cop4cbt


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Can somebody tell me why Bangkok has so many water canals? I was there in 2002 and noticed its everywhere, was it used as a transportation artery long time ago?


----------



## Ten (Aug 10, 2004)

zergcerebrates said:


> Can somebody tell me why Bangkok has so many water canals? I was there in 2002 and noticed its everywhere, was it used as a transportation artery long time ago?




There used to be even many more in the past as they were use as transportation routes and Bangkok was then named as 'Venice of the East'.
I think there are just some few left as many of the canals had been replaced by streets and highways.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ten said:


> There used to be even many more in the past as they were use as transportation routes and Bangkok was then named as 'Venice of the East'.
> I think there are just some few left as many of the canals had been replaced by streets and highways.


Do you have or anyone else has old photos of Bangkok showing those canals :cheers: thanks


----------

